# Knicks @ Raptors, Jan. 15th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*New York Knicks* (13-21) @ *Toronto Raptors* (12-24)
January 15th, 2006, 1:00 PM EST
TSN

<IMG HEIGHT=150 WIDTH=100 SRC="http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/headshots/nate-robinson-hd.jpg">







<IMG HEIGHT=150 WIDTH=100 SRC="http://nbadraft.net/profiles/headshots/david-lee-hd2.jpg">















*Nate Robinson, Stephon Marbury, David Lee, Antonio Davis, Eddy Curry*








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Speedy you are wrong for the hideous Nate Robinson picture. :rofl:


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

The David Lee one is worse
Marbury is the only one with a Knicks jersey on lol


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I've hated the Knicks for the past few years, largely because they had virtually no young talent. Suddenly they've become my team to watch. I also don't want them giving Chicago too high pick (Aldridge, Bargnani, or Splitter would go well with Chandler).

Should be a good game but if the Knicks' talent has come together as well as it seems, the Raps will be in for a loss. 

Curry usually looks to start the game scoring (or at least he did in Chicago). Will be interesting to see if Hoff can slow him down. 

Crawford and Marbury starting to turn the corner under LB. Could be a long night for our guards. 

Will be interesting to watch the scoring. Knicks seem to be playing some high scoring games and the Raps have certainly been more the offensive than defensive team.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

David Lee Roth is having a good rookie year, to my surprise. Might present some matchup problems for Joey, who still refuses to get low in his defensive stance and continues to pick up lazy fouls.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I wonder what vBookies spread will be?

It's at the ACC, but that really means little. I hope we win, it will be tough against these new NY team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think this should be an entertaining game to watch, both teams are young and rebuilding. Am I the only one who is surprised to see so many young players start for LB? It feels kinda weird. I thought Ariza would start over Lee though.

I think this is probably one of the first game of an eventual rivalry. I might be talking out my ***, but I think that if both teams build correctly, it will be very fun to watch raps vs knicks in the years to follow.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh and the raps needs this win like a baby needs his mother's tits.


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Im looking forward to this game that's for sure! This is the first game that I have ever had courtside tickets. I'm so pumped and think it will be a great game. Seat 4 row A wooooo. My Bosh jersey is clean and ready to be worn and the Knicks streak stops here. The Raptors need to start off with a quick first quarter unlike the one against the Bobcats. I hope the few days of rest will benefit the Raptors.

-J


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This should be an entertaining matinée game. The Knicks are hott right now, they're on a 6-game winning streak. Hopefully the Raptors can play better ball than they did against the Bobcats. I predict a W for the Raptors :clap:

*Lets Go Raptors.*


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I can't wait till this game starts. 
This one is going to be exciting watch, the knicks are on a roll winning 6 straight, it sure will be tough to beat 'em. But hopefully the raps will end that streak and let them start from the beginning...............


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I think this should be an entertaining game to watch, both teams are young and rebuilding. Am I the only one who is surprised to see so many young players start for LB? It feels kinda weird. I thought Ariza would start over Lee though.
> 
> I think this is probably one of the first game of an eventual rivalry. I might be talking out my ***, but I think that if both teams build correctly, it will be very fun to watch raps vs knicks in the years to follow.


Good point, and I think Ariza was starting for awhile but he's had his share of problems with Larry Brown of late. Larry Brown went as far as to say that he's delusional, if I'm not mistaken.

Either way this should be n interesting game, hopefully we can come out on top.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

EvilRedSquirrel said:


> Im looking forward to this game that's for sure! This is the first game that I have ever had courtside tickets. I'm so pumped and think it will be a great game. Seat 4 row A wooooo. My Bosh jersey is clean and ready to be worn and the Knicks streak stops here. The Raptors need to start off with a quick first quarter unlike the one against the Bobcats. I hope the few days of rest will benefit the Raptors.
> 
> -J


WOW! LUCKY! have fun at the game =)


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

shookem said:


> I wonder what vBookies spread will be?


Me too..Going to put 1 mil on the raps


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

gonna b a crazy game. lets break their streak!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Lookin' Forwad To This Game... Eddy Cury Always Kills Tha Raps! So We Need Huffa To Stop Him.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Good luck guys! Hope your team wins this one! :clap:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm going to this game tommorow. it should b good.

GO T.O. BABY


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Crucial little stretch for us in terms of getting a few more wins under our belt- Knicks, Blazers, and Jazz in 4 days.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Speedy you are wrong for the hideous Nate Robinson picture. :rofl:


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

oh no, mike james isn't playing today due to back spasms!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Flush said:


>


Ok enough is enough Flush, you have insulted me far enough. How dare you submit a pick of Nate without David Lee in the picture.:rofl:
Aww man it won't let me post this pic. I have to go back and do it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

With Mike James sitting out, this is a great chance for Jose Calderon to get back on track.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Awwww, why does the Steelers/Colts game have to start at 1:00 p.m. ET????

Tied at 8-8 early 1st Quarter.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

RAPTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORS BABYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Curry was killing us with like what 6-8 pts straight???

Now he is nowhere to be seen!

yeah!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

calderooooooooooooooooooooone with the putback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Jalen Rose, And 1.

Ohhhhhhhhh what a way to end the 1st Quarter, JOSE CALDERON!!

35-26 Raptors after the 1st Quarter.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Whoa nice put back by Calderon to end the quarter


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Haffa's 2 and 4 after 1.


Go haffa!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Jalen Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!

He has really stepped up his game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD ROSE!!!!!!!!!!

The Swat AND the And1!!!!


How many points does he have now? 13-14?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Stephon Marbury with the Tech.
J-Rose makes his foul shots.

51-35 with 6:42 left in the 2nd Quarter.

Jalen Rose has 17 points, off the bench.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> Stephon Marbury with the Tech.
> J-Rose makes his foul shots.
> 
> 51-35 with 6:42 left in the 2nd Quarter.
> ...



in 7 minutes ^^^^^^


:banana:


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I guess we're showcasing Jalen in front of Isiah. :smilewink


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Why can't Jalen Rose play like this every game?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Hoffa should really be playing the last 5 min of this half!

I really do not understand the way Sam plays Hoffa? Bonner on Curry?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Onions, Onions and more Onions.

Mo Pete for threeee, courtesy of J-Rose.

66-53 Raptors at the Half.

Jalen Rose with 21 pts.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Where has this Jalen Rose been all season, the man is on fire seems like he cant miss if he tried


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't believe Woods played, Shoulda been Haffa. He hasn't played in the 2nd quarter did he?


IS it me or the Raps had their biggest lead when Haffa was on the floor?

PS the Raps are OWNING the knicks right now.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> I can't believe Woods played


Me neither. 
When I saw his name on the "Play-by-Play" I said.. WTF??? 

Those minutes should have Hoffa's, that's right.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Chris Bosh with a gorgeous move.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes!!!

Charge against the Knicks. Great D by the Raptors.
80-63 Raptors with 6:40 left in the 3rd Quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Man I missed the Jalen Rose show in the 2nd quarter. What happend?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with an incredible block on Eddy Curry.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Knicks turn it over, Peterson to Graham, and he gets it to go .
82-63.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeahhh!!!!

Joey-G with the INT and the dunk courtesy of Mo Pete.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

100 points at the end of the 3rd quarter? WHAT!!! the raps O is on fire


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raptors are *sssssssssssss* sizzzzling hott.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose and Mo Pete have combined for 49 points already, and the third quarter isn't even over.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Bosh with a monster dunk!
97-76!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh My Bosh!!!!!!!!!
Sick, Wicked, and Nasty!!!!!!

Chris Bosh with a huuge dunk.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Crawford with the three. 
The third quarter comes to an end, Raptors up 97-79.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

STOP pulling Haffa for Bonner!!!

aaaaargh


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh looked like he broke his legs on that dunk, what was that about?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks like you guys most likely will come away with the win. Good game, my knicks heads dont seem to be in the game lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Go Raptors!

End that streak!



-Petey


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Calderon needs one more assist to get a double-double.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

anuva assist for jose and bosh win anuva dunk....

charlie had the offensive board jus before that... great game by the raps


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Jalen Rose for three.
He has 26 pts.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

J-Rose with the INT.
Mo Pete with a layup courtesy of Jose Calderon.
J-Rose hits the jumper.

107-82 Raptors.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

damn we are puttin the murder down on NY ..... go team go rose and peterson!!!!

calderon with a double double


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Can you spell blowout?
Raps leading by 28 with 6:16 left in the 4th Quarter.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

put haffa in for god's sake!!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

holy cow i wasnt expecting this demolishan lol but damn i'll take it...

raps up by 29 and running everything through charlie


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ok trevor ariza attempting to make it respectable 

up by 24


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

up by 22


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, I was looking foward to a CV vs Frye game, but that didn't happend.

I think Eva > Frye, but Frye played better today, even if the stats are similar.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully we can surpass that franchise record of 128 points that we've matched a couple of times. We've been pretty close on a few occasions the past couple of years.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OT: Steelers are up by 11 against the Colts


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good game by Rose and Mo pete


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors Win!! Raptors win in a blowout. Five game road trip comming up, lets start a brand new winning streak.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

over 129-103

great game by jalen 

23 mins and 31 points thats pretty sick


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Niice


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow. What a waxing.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

very good game for the raptors, they really hustled and you can tell the energy difference between the 2 teams.....Jose Calderon played well, too bad they weren't really able to blow out the knicks at half cuz of the foul troubles


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

excellent game for the raptors,


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't know if we played that good, or New York played that bad. Either way it was fun to see a franchise record for points (129), and it makes me smile especially when I think of the dark days of Kevin O'Neil where we would routinely score half those points.

Calderon might have played his best game, he was blilliant tonight, even considering the Knicks below average Defense. Everyone played a near flawless game. Jalen had one of the most effiecient games I have ever seen him play, even Hoffa looked decent today...great game by all!!!

Overall, not as exciting as last Sundays game, but much more favourable result this time round! :biggrin:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

JunkYard Dog mustve wet himself today with this crazy game and the Steelers playing so well, and as i type this...the NFL ref juts makes a call, that gives the ball back to Indy, possible making him stypider then Steve Javie


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TRON said:


> I don't know if we played that good, or New York played that bad. Either way it was fun to see a franchise record for points (129), and it makes me smile especially when I think of the dark days of Kevin O'Neil where we would routinely score half those points.
> 
> Calderon might have played his best game, he was blilliant tonight, even considering the Knicks below average Defense. Everyone played a near flawless game. Jalen had one of the most effiecient games I have ever seen him play, even Hoffa looked decent today...great game by all!!!
> 
> Overall, not as exciting as last Sundays game, but much more favourable result this time round! :biggrin:


Sup Tron

Nice win guys, well deserved. Good luck the rest of the way, and see you guys next time. :cheers:


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> JunkYard Dog mustve wet himself today with this crazy game and the Steelers playing so well, and as i type this...the NFL ref juts makes a call, that gives the ball back to Indy, possible making him stypider then Steve Javie


Colts fans can suck a lemon

STEELERS


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Now that's Raptors basketball.
Superb game.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Good win, although reading through through this forum and a couple of other ones, I'd still noticed we don't get enough respect. In the pregame threads of other teams that play against us, I noticed that a majority of their posters are always confident that they would beat us and when we blow them out they feel like its the end of the world or something. Hope this changes throughout the course of season, although we are getting some respect by being place 19 in the power rankings.

Though the Knicks posters gave us some respect.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Raptors scored 129 points with ease


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

woulda been way more if it wasn't for the atrocious basketball in the last 2-4 min.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Kitty !*
> 
> Sup Tron


What's happenin bro!

we got you guys today, but it's good to see that our previously cellar dwelling teams are finally making some noise!!! :biggrin: 

Man, that David Lee is looking like the steal of the draft.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

great game nice win!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Great game, i was there!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

what a statement game. shlacking a team undefeated in the new year. putting on a show for the home fans of late. gotta love it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

so nice that Jalen seems to be back to his old self, or close to it. i hope he sticks with the team till his contract is up, playing well as a backup.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> so nice that Jalen seems to be back to his old self, or close to it. i hope he sticks with the team till his contract is up, playing well as a backup.


funny how its against the team that he wants to play for, and the team that he is most speculated to end up at...can anybody say DOGGIN IT....i can...DOGGIN IT


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Graham played very well today. 8 points, 5 rebounds and 5 assists. He and Peterson were a pretty nice combo on both ends of the floor today.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TRON said:


> What's happenin bro!
> 
> we got you guys today, but it's good to see that our previously cellar dwelling teams are finally making some noise!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Man, that David Lee is looking like the steal of the draft.


Hey now I'm your "sister" remember, yeah I know the guys rule bbb.net, but you have to make room for the ladies too. :biggrin: Hopefully we both make it out of the cellar and let the other 3 teams take our place in the standings by the time April rolls around. Lee looks great, but it took LB long enough to give him some playing time. You guys are playing some great basketball keep it up.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, the Raps really stopped on the Knicks hard today.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Kitty!*
> 
> Hey now I'm your "sister" remember, yeah I know the guys rule bbb.net, but you have to make room for the ladies too.


my bad, ma :biggrin: 

Now, you know theres nothing sexier than a Chick that likes Basketball!! :drool:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

TRON said:


> my bad, ma :biggrin:
> 
> Now, you know theres nothing sexier than a Chick that likes Basketball!! :drool:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

:eek8:


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where was Mike James? (sorry I was golfing all day)


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

charlz said:


> where was Mike James? (sorry I was golfing all day)


strained back.

nothing to worry about though. I don't think.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good thing you told charlz before he had time to start one of those conspiracy theories of his.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

charlz said:


> where was Mike James? (sorry I was golfing all day)


 are you trying to mock us???? You and your nice weather and sunshine....


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

TRON said:


> my bad, ma :biggrin:
> 
> Now, you know theres nothing sexier than a Chick that likes Basketball!! :drool:


very very true....


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

good game but im worried about the road trip, i hope we can come out of it with at least 2 wins.


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Game of my life. I got to sit courtside and go into the dressing room after the 1st quarter. It was an amazing offensive explosion by the Raptors. Im gonna post a link in abit to my pictures that were taken at the game.



Ok here are the pics http://spaces.msn.com/members/timezoner/PersonalSpace.aspx?_c02_owner=1&_c= copy and paste it if it doesn't work. Funny story is I was sitting waiting for the game to start and the players just left the pre-game shoot and went back to the locker room. Jay Triano was rounding up the balls and goofing around and passed me a ball as I was in my seat. He told me to take one shot on the court and I was stunned. I got up and took a shot from the top of the key inside the three point line. I missed the first then he passed it back. I canned the second with a swish and he told me if they needed another player that he would give me a shout. He is a really nice guy and now I'm offically a 50% shooter in the NBA hah, damn that made my day.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

EvilRedSquirrel said:


> Game of my life. I got to sit courtside and go into the dressing room after the 1st quarter. It was an amazing offensive explosion by the Raptors. Im gonna post a link in abit to my pictures that were taken at the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here are the pics http://spaces.msn.com/members/timezoner/PersonalSpace.aspx?_c02_owner=1&_c= copy and paste it if it doesn't work. Funny story is I was sitting waiting for the game to start and the players just left the pre-game shoot and went back to the locker room. Jay Triano was rounding up the balls and goofing around and passed me a ball as I was in my seat. He told me to take one shot on the court and I was stunned. I got up and took a shot from the top of the key inside the three point line. I missed the first then he passed it back. I canned the second with a swish and he told me if they needed another player that he would give me a shout. He is a really nice guy and now I'm offically a 50% shooter in the NBA hah, damn that made my day.


Lucky guy. Hey, im just wonderin.....what part of London do you live in?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

EvilRedSquirrel said:


> Game of my life. I got to sit courtside and go into the dressing room after the 1st quarter. It was an amazing offensive explosion by the Raptors. Im gonna post a link in abit to my pictures that were taken at the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here are the pics http://spaces.msn.com/members/timezoner/PersonalSpace.aspx?_c02_owner=1&_c= copy and paste it if it doesn't work. Funny story is I was sitting waiting for the game to start and the players just left the pre-game shoot and went back to the locker room. Jay Triano was rounding up the balls and goofing around and passed me a ball as I was in my seat. He told me to take one shot on the court and I was stunned. I got up and took a shot from the top of the key inside the three point line. I missed the first then he passed it back. I canned the second with a swish and he told me if they needed another player that he would give me a shout. He is a really nice guy and now I'm offically a 50% shooter in the NBA hah, damn that made my day.


Link isn't working for me

Damn you for having courtside seats :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Should work, give it some time...sometimes it is a bugger. I'm from around the Byron area in London.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

EvilRedSquirrel said:


> Should work, give it some time...sometimes it is a bugger. I'm from around the Byron area in London.


Sweet, I'm in the Northeast.

Yeah....the link doesnt work for me either.


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Damn I'll give it abit, hope it work the pics are amazing. Try copying and pasting http://spaces.msn.com/members/timezoner/PersonalSpace.aspx?owner=1


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Try imagebucket if you want to upload pics. You have to sign up though but it's free.


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok here are some pics that I took for this game: 

http://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=starbury7me.jpg

http://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pimpz9gz.jpg

http://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ohyeah6dt.jpg

http://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=raplockerroom1zk.jpg

http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=board7ss.jpg

http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lockerroom5nn.jpg

http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=inbound4vq.jpg

http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ewill1gf.jpg

http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=long6jy.jpg

http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stadium7to.jpg

http://img43.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bench9yc.jpg

http://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2school7sj.jpg

http://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cb44ya.jpg

http://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hoffa9ge.jpg


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:greatjob:


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Sweet pics man.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the pics EvilRedSquirrel!

I especially liked the picture of the "strategy"/plays board, it's cool to see how they plan their games!

Did anyone else notice THE question Norma asked J-Ro? Something along the lines of "So are you auditioning for a Knicks uniform" or stg like that? I hated that question, it's like she/TSN was looking for trouble. I was relieved that Jalen answered very professionnally "I'm wearing a Raps' uniform now, and that's all that matters"


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

you lucky ****.. ERS!


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Hah it was the time of my life! I have a picture of me on the court with a ball because Jay Triano passed me a ball and told me a take one shot when I was in my seat waiting for the game to start. I missed the first just inside the 3 point arc then canned the second. I should have it in abit but it's on film,,,,,,damn you film.....That was defiantly the highlight.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

junkyarddawgg said:


> Did anyone else notice THE question Norma asked J-Ro? Something along the lines of "So are you auditioning for a Knicks uniform" or stg like that? I hated that question, it's like she/TSN was looking for trouble. I was relieved that Jalen answered very professionnally "I'm wearing a Raps' uniform now, and that's all that matters"


Really? Very uncharacteristic of Norma to ask such a question. I'd understand if it came from Doug Smith or Steve Buffery, but Norma? :nonono:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who's that blond chick?

cute smile


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahahaha, I loved that CV vs Martin picture, too bad it's out of focus.


That would be an entertaining one on one to watch




boo @ no pics of that hot chick behind the Knicks bench (behind Curry and Marbury).


How tall are you? You must be pretty tall, MoP is like 6'7" and you make him look like he's 6'2"-6'3"


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

crazy pics man


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> hahahaha, I loved that CV vs Martin picture, too bad it's out of focus.
> 
> 
> That would be an entertaining one on one to watch
> ...



I'm around 6'2.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome pics...


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks For Sharin The Pics!

Now We Are 3.5 Games Behind The 8th Spot (Again)


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

nice game...

thx for the pics, good to see the various team members take time out for fans...

on a side note, i hope mo pete stays a raptor for his career...hi is what VC was to this city, but a more underated version...he doesn't have his good deeds as widely advertised as VC did, but he does do good things both on and off the court for Toronto...

as for the game, ...well the score speaks for itself, ...and i agree, it was out of Norma's character to ask a question like that, must have been the producers in the truck instigating that question...(refering to the audition for a knicks uniform she asked rose just before half time)...

side note #2

new york and toronto does have some similarities in their rookie crop...

lee = bonner(2nd yr) ( both won the dunk compitition in highschool)

CV3 = Frye (even though they both play different positions)

maybe?

calderon = nate (damn, nate has hops...)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys! Nice win! Jalen was hot, and its nice to see Calderon bounce back from off nights. Mo Pete and Bosh were their usual selves and Villanueva seems to be doing well again. Nice team win! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Q8i said:


> Thanks For Sharin The Pics!
> 
> Now We Are 3.5 Games Behind The 8th Spot (Again)


We're 4 games out actually. Washington is in 8th place and they've won 3 in a row, hopefully they can start to cool down again.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

EvilRedSquirrel said:


> Hah it was the time of my life! I have a picture of me on the court with a ball because Jay Triano passed me a ball and told me a take one shot when I was in my seat waiting for the game to start. I missed the first just inside the 3 point arc then canned the second. I should have it in abit but it's on film,,,,,,damn you film.....That was defiantly the highlight.


Really niice pics man.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

sweet pics.. 

was that Jalen's tryout?


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

raps props they culd be aove 500 if they do there playoffs


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Me fail english? thats unpossible.


----------

